

Australis is landing in Firefox Nightly - evilpie


======
Anderkent
Was this a self post by mistake? The article:
[https://blog.mozilla.org/ux/2013/11/australis-is-landing-
in-...](https://blog.mozilla.org/ux/2013/11/australis-is-landing-in-firefox-
nightly/)

